

Crossing the Rubicon: I will learn how to code - djblue2009
http://djchung.posterous.com/crossing-the-rubicon-i-will-learn-how-to-code

======
stevederico
Sounds like you have what it takes to get it done. Now it's just the matter of
making it happen. I recommend dedicating a few hours each day to simply
learning and coding from examples. Slow and steady progress is the key. There
are tons of great sites out there as well for beginners.

------
thinkalone
Congratulations and best of luck with your new project! Have you thought about
which language you'd like to learn? Don't forget to experiment and keep
banging away at it until things fall into place!

------
mfalcon
Make sure you love what you do. It's a matter of going the right way, then you
just have to keep going.

